# proper way to install a 50 amp breaker and recpt. fo rv



## Eugene Eaton (Mar 29, 2012)

I would like a sketch of how to install a 50 amp breaker and 50 amp recpt for my Tiffin motor home.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  This may help http://www.myrv.us/electric/


----------



## Triple E (Mar 29, 2012)

Be sure you use 8AWG for your wire.  What will  the distance be between the breaker and the 50 amp receptacle?  I believe you ground wire has to be 6AWG.


----------

